# vsftp + jails + zfs



## nORKy (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

I want to setup a vsftp server to share files with a friend. 

My fs is ZFS and I want to setup vsftp in a jail.
I have already a samba jail for my personnal use.
Is it possible to mount a directory from one jail to another ?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 7, 2010)

how about nullfs(5)?


----------

